# Tell me this swelling is normal...



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Ugh......I thought I was breezing through this surgery stuff. I couldn't lay down last night so propped myself up on the couch to sleep. I woke up at 2:30 and apparently had some sinus drain into my throat that made me cough and choke a little. That's fine now, but the swelling is something else. I have my chin and neck...almost nothing in between. Like it's all one unit instead of my chin going back a couple inches. It's not red, drainy or anything, so I'm figuring I'm just a "sweller". Doing the "don't want to turn my head, turn my whole upper body thing" So that's probably not helping either. I'll be glad when a few days have passed, that's for sure. Continuing to ice. Just wanna cry, but it will hurt. Yawning is terrible. Lord, I'm miserable.:aim17:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Aw, I am sorry you're having a tough time. It does get better. Keep an eye on it, and rest.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

This is what I was told...
There are a few things that are not normal/worrisome:
1) tingling sensation (calcium)
2) fevers, redness around the incision site etc (infection)
3) swelling beyond minor puckering around the incision

I was told, specifically, that if there is anything more than minor swelling, I was to call the surgeon immediately and/or go the ER. The reason being, I was told, is that the neck does not "drain" as well as other areas of the body. So once it starts, they really want to get a handle on it because it could be dangerous and impact your ability to breathe.

Please call you doctor right away, ok?


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks Joplin, I think I'll give them a quick call when they open at 9. I'm thinking if it was a draining problem it would probably be getting warmer than normal. I'm not noticing that at all.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> Ugh......I thought I was breezing through this surgery stuff. I couldn't lay down last night so propped myself up on the couch to sleep. I woke up at 2:30 and apparently had some sinus drain into my throat that made me cough and choke a little. That's fine now, but the swelling is something else. I have my chin and neck...almost nothing in between. Like it's all one unit instead of my chin going back a couple inches. It's not red, drainy or anything, so I'm figuring I'm just a "sweller". Doing the "don't want to turn my head, turn my whole upper body thing" So that's probably not helping either. I'll be glad when a few days have passed, that's for sure. Continuing to ice. Just wanna cry, but it will hurt. Yawning is terrible. Lord, I'm miserable.:aim17:


Are you icing down and are you sure you do not have a hematoma? Did you have a drain in?

Worried for you and I feel your angst.


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

*Please, please keep an eye on the swelling and how tight the area feels. I developed a hematoma (huge bruise) in the incision area after my TT. It was mostly due to my being on warfarin (coumadin) too soon after surgery. I went to ER and got to spent an additional three days in the hospital because of this. Most concerns are obstructing your airway, but I did not have trouble breathing at all, just wanted to monitor my progress (or lack of!!). *


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

A hematoma would be black and blue....right? I have slight bruising but nothing too bad. I am giving it today with swelling and if it's any worse tomorrow I will call the doc. I think I'm just feeling yucky today.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have another question. When I was released from the hospital, my ENT told me to call the endo within 2 weeks to see him for replacement meds. I wanted to get that out of the way, so I called yesterday. A young girl answered the phone, and I explained that I had surgery the day before and was requesting a follow up appt. with the doctor. She says to me...we are scheduling into July. Ummm...no, I just had my thyroid removed yesterday and I have to have an appt. for replacements. I don't think she quite understood what I was saying...so I asked for a call back from the doctor when he had time. Now it's today and I hadn't heard anything from him. I called again, same girl, explained again. She looks up my name and says..oh, they have to wait for the pathology report. Am I missing something? If I am, what is it? I realize they will need the path report, but does that have much to do with starting you on a replacement med? I'm getting a headache......


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

I wash released from the hospital on synthroid, but there were no concerns about possible cancer. I know if there is, they won't put you on meds. When my husband called my endo they said they'd call us back with an appt. date and time once the pathology report came in. So I this I that's fairly common?


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Nowensmama, maybe that is how they do it. Hope you are feeling better


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes...if they find cancer, then they'll likely want to give you an RAI treatment, and for that, you'll need to be off meds to get your TSH high enough for treatment. Call them back in a few days. They should have your pathology results by then.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Yes...if they find cancer, then they'll likely want to give you an RAI treatment, and for that, you'll need to be off meds to get your TSH high enough for treatment. Call them back in a few days. They should have your pathology results by then.


Yes, this.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have an appt on Tuesday so I'll hold off til then. Icing sure does relieve some of the pain!


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, now I get to tell him my feet are holding fluid...grrr.. Never, ever, have I had this kind of symptom. I was on constant fluids while in the hospital...I wonder if it was just fluid overload that is doing this. I will be calling for sure if I still have all this swelling and fluid in the morning. Blech And, I know fluid is coming out, I keep running to the ladies room.


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd call now instead of waiting till morning. I asked my surgeon about fluid because my godmother had a lot in her neck. He said it can happen, but would be a rarity in his patient's because he uses drains. He said if there was any swelling I was supposed to call. And now that you're retaining it in your feet, it just concerns me!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just checking in to see how you are doing this morning??


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I slept a little more last night, thankfully. But still have the fluid in my feet...more my right than left. Also a little bit of cramping in that same foot, so I'm thinking it's not the calcium thing, but the fluid retention causing it. I put a call in just a few minutes ago and they will return the call. I am noticing that my chest/back/shoulder area isn't quite as stiff and sore as it was. I think today is the turning point in feeling better. You all have been such a blessing to me on this thyroid journey, it almost brings me to tears. (I'm a little weepy still) You will never know how much I appreciate each and every one who has answered questions, knew what to say to make me feel better. I have wonderful imaginary friends  I'll post what the doctor says about my feet later on.

Debbie


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, please do keep us posted. Can you keep your feet elevated today (like on an ottoman or couch)?

:hugs:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok, good, I'm glad you called. Yes, get those feet elevated and hopefully today is a better day!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> I slept a little more last night, thankfully. But still have the fluid in my feet...more my right than left. Also a little bit of cramping in that same foot, so I'm thinking it's not the calcium thing, but the fluid retention causing it. I put a call in just a few minutes ago and they will return the call. I am noticing that my chest/back/shoulder area isn't quite as stiff and sore as it was. I think today is the turning point in feeling better. You all have been such a blessing to me on this thyroid journey, it almost brings me to tears. (I'm a little weepy still) You will never know how much I appreciate each and every one who has answered questions, knew what to say to make me feel better. I have wonderful imaginary friends  I'll post what the doctor says about my feet later on.
> 
> Debbie


Bless your heart! It won't be long and you will be passing it forward. And..........................you in turn are a blessing to us.


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

Glad you called! Have been worried about you! Had craziness here this morning so just getting around to checking. Hope you hear back from the doctor soon!


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, I sat here all day and waited for the doctors office to call. At 4:45 I called back, and they are closed. They had a message that said if you are a doctor or have an emergency press "0". I was so aggravated, even though it wasn't an emergency, that I pressed it! The doctor called back 15 minutes later and said he could see no reason why my feet are swelling. Call my PCP. @@ I might use one of my MIL's water pills to see if that helps. I'm wondering if it's a "hypo" thing starting, and because he is an ENT he didn't think of that.


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

Do you have an endo that you see? Mine has an on call number and they'll page him over the weekend. Or try your PCP? How is the swelling this morning? Is your neck still swollen too?


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

morning  My neck has gone down a LOT...still some swelling, but not nearly as bad. My feet are still somewhat swollen. It looks funny as the swelling is just on the top, not the side. As long as it doesn't get any worse, I'll call my PCP on Monday. They are really great about getting you in. It just seems so odd to me, although, I guess not impossible, that never having this type of swelling before would make me think it was a side effect of the surgery. I have an endo, but don't have an appt. until they get back the results from path. I'll just keep on keeping on I guess  I still think it is from the bags of fluids I got in the hospital. My hands were like sausages toward the evening after surgery. That was gone the next day though. Nowensmama, how is your chest feeling? I still can't imagine the pain you must have had with that. Sending you (((((((Hugs)))))))))


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

Glad the swelling is better! I had to wear compression hose for the first 2 days after surgery. Guessing that kept me from being able to swell.

Chest is feeling ok. It's odd. I had trouble laying on my right side the first few days (the goiter was on the right side). They said it left a void in my chest. I had drains while in the hospital to keep it from filling with fluid. Not sure what it will fill with eventually, but it was like I could feel it laying on my right side. Today, if I bend over, it feels really strange in my chest. So guess I'll stop picking up the kids toys for another few days =) Overall, I'd say now that I'm off pain killers I'm feeling good. Last night was the first night I slept on my regular pillows. I had been propped up by one of those "husband" pillows supporting my sides and back. Going back to that tonight because I think I slept like 3 hours total. Was up off and on all night and at 4:30 with my little man and couldn't go back to sleep. Hoping for a good nap today!

Keep updating on the swelling! You're the first post I come to so I can check on you =) Was really worried so glad to hear it's improving!


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I was standing talking to my hubby early this morning and he said "wow, you are turning black and blue" lol. I guess it's just coming out now. I had some bruising but it didn't look too bad. It's up under my chin even. Waiting to get a good look at it in the bathroom mirror. We have my mother in law living with us (4 years now) she has alzheimers. It takes her forever to use the bathroom and getting dressed! She's coming out now...45 minutes lol. Oldest daughter just said the same thing to me about bruising. Gotta go check. And Beth, are you supposed to be bending over to pick up toys?? I was told no lifting or bending. I bend down once the other day and had quite the head rush lol!! And I also come check on you a couple times a day )


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm cleared to lift next Friday. I didn't ask about bending. Have no fear! I'm done cleaning! Letting my mom and husband take over from here. My worst black and blue is my hand! I must have had my secondary iv blow in surgery (cause I woke up with 2 so they must have replaced it.) That spot and my arm where they did a 4am blood draw are hideous! My husband said he doesn't want to take me out in public cause people will think he did something to me! Hoping your bruising isn't too bad! I had a tiny bit just on the edge of my incision that's already faded. He said the slight swelling under my incision was an internal bruise that could take 2 months to be totally gone.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

A little funny for you .....my youngest brother visited and told me I look like a Pez dispenser....that can be our new nicknames


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

Lol. I have 2 spots from my drains. When they were taking my steri strips odd yesterday I was reclined back and my husband stood up and said, "you have a frowning face on your neck." Lovely! When I'm not upside down however I think I look like I was bit by a vampire. A pez dispenser who was bit by a vampire. Lol


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Nowensmama said:


> Lol. I have 2 spots from my drains. When they were taking my steri strips odd yesterday I was reclined back and my husband stood up and said, "you have a frowning face on your neck." Lovely! When I'm not upside down however I think I look like I was bit by a vampire. A pez dispenser who was bit by a vampire. Lol


LOL! That is hilarious  But, you know it's our badge of courage! I'm wondering how they work the glue that is holding my incision together. Do they peel it off? That's going to hurt! I'm hoping they say it just "wears away" Today we brought home my great niece. I've had custody of her for almost 3 years. She'll be 4 this September. My aunt watched her so that I could recuperate a little. She keeps looking at my neck and saying you have a big boo-boo lol. Did the doctor cut it with a ife...she sounds so funny. I let her lightly touch it so she could feel the glue. Didn't faze her at all. Take it easy and have a great rest of the weekend everyone!


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

They wiped off the residue from my steri strips but if you don't have those, I doubt they'll touch yours.. well just push it a bit cause they did that, but I think the glue will be fine. My little guy is 3 and he kept saying he needed the doctor to take that bandaid off so I would be all better and he could hug me again =) He likes how it looks much better without the steri-strips! It's a little scabbed over in a few spots, and others it's just a super thin scar. When is your follow-up?

Went out to dinner tonight cause it's our anniversary. First time out other than my doctor appt. Was nice to feel human! Kept thinking everyone must be staring at me though! Was glad it got a little cooler here so I could wear long sleeves and cover up my arm and hand that are all black and blue!

Have a good night!


----------



## seriousfire (Feb 21, 2013)

My understanding is that they have to wait for the report to determine if cancer is involved. I am not saying this is how all doctors do but this is what they did with me. If cancer is found then they do not start you on meds to have you go hypo to prepare for RAI.


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

How is the swelling today?


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yay! My swelling is less than half of what it was on my neck/chin area  My feet are almost back to normal! I'm feeling a lot better, moving around more and doing odds and ends in the house. I have to tell you a funny, although it wasn't when it happened. I went to bed around 9 last night and it took a long time to find a comfortable position. Hubby came in later. I don't know what time it was, but I was awoken by a punch in the eye @@ My hubby saw that my blankets were down and was trying to be nice and pull them back up. His hand slipped and he caught me smack in the eye. I have a slight black and blue mark coming out LOL! Saying he felt terrible about it is an understatement. At that point, I wasn't taking any chances and went on the couch. He called from work to ask how I was. It only happens to me, I swear  Wonder if the doctor will notice tomorrow at my 1 week checkup lol. Just so glad he didn't get my neck!


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Beth, it's great that you got out for dinner, Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

hahahaha, that's funny 

Have a good appointment today, ok!?


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

So glad to hear the swelling has gone down! Holy cow! I'm sorry you have a mark left on your eye but I was cracking up reading it. That's how things work for us too! My mom is here to help with the kids, and 3 days after I got home from the hospital, my mom got a call at 5am that my grandfather had fallen out of bed and was being brought to the ED with massive bleeding. Thankfully we were able to figure out plans cause I still am not allowed to lift my little guy! He's doing fine now but always happens at the worst times.

Super glad he didn't hit your neck! I was eating in bed 2 days after getting home from the hospital and didn't want to spill on myself so moved the plate in close and bumped right into my incision. Did not feel good! Though the VERY worst is sneezing! Have you sneezed yet? It feels like my incision is going to burst open!


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm glad you guys got a grin out of that story  I can say I have NOT sneezed yet. I DO NOT WANT TO SNEEZE....now that I've typed that, I probably will....knocking on wood over here lol. Hoping everything is ok with your grandad. Thanks Joplin, I actually go tomorrow, and will be glad when it's over with. Crossing my fingers that the path will be great!


----------

